# Full-time positions vacant - 187 sponsorship available for all positions!



## wesleyams (Sep 16, 2015)

We're looking for the following positions for a full-time position in regional areas:


Welder/Fabricator
Aluminium Welder

Applicants would have to be⁄have:
- Qualified with the relevant trade certificates
- At least 2 years full time experience, Overseas experience will be considered
- MUST have an IELTS score of 6 in each band at minimum
- Strong work ethic and excellent communication skills
- Friendly with an excellent work attitude
- Able work full time & willing to relocate if necessary
- Fluent in communicating and understanding English

To apply for any positions listed, please call (03) 9092 1688

We look forward to hearing from you!


----------

